# Touche' as Xena Warrior Princess



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Touche' as Xena Warrior Princess or should I say Pit-cess


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Awww, she makes the best warrior princess!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Cute

Poor Poor Touche


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

lol.............


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Now I really need to find her that costume LOL


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

lol too cute....


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

:love2: I love it!


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice Photoshop work lol


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Deuce said:


> Nice Photoshop work lol


She is actually a great sport about really dressing up. I didn't see any costumes I really was thrilled about for her so I made a cyber one at this link:
http://www.pikipimp.com/


----------



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

Patch O' Pits said:


> She is actually a great sport about really dressing up. I didn't see any costumes I really was thrilled about for her so I made a cyber one at this link:
> http://www.pikipimp.com/


That Website is great!! Thanks! lol

Check out the Pic I made..


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

lol lOOKS great! I HAVE SO MUCH FUN ON THAT SITE

I'm glad you like it too


----------

